# I have the best wife in the world !!!



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

No joke ! 

Out of the blue this morning, my wife turns around and sz to me:

You know what would be great and look good, if you sold those 2 big lazy boys in the upstairs living room that we never use and make a full wall of you nicest amps so that you could see and play them more !!!    

She told me my stuff was so nice and clean that I should put them more in the open !!! 

I fell in love again with her this morning !!! 

I'm a lucky man !


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Awesome !!!! First tune you play when it's all set up........your wedding song.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought this was gonna be about something else


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I thought this was gonna be about something else


Requires a credit card and proof of age.........and a wah pedal??


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I thought this was gonna be about something else


I get the something else all the time !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> No joke !
> 
> Out of the blue this morning, my wife turns around and sz to me:
> 
> ...


You are a very lucky man.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> You are a very lucky man.


 Hell Yeah !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Significant others can be pretty amazing. I wouldn’t have my PRS if it were not for my husband.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

C'mon, it was all in a dream, right???
Reminds me of that ol' Electric Prunes tune...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

DavidP said:


> C'mon, it was all in a dream, right???
> Reminds me of that ol' Electric Prunes tune...


I pinched myself 3 times !!! It was real !!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this is all part of her plan, she just wants you to get rid of the old lazyboys, things will change and the wall of amps will be a sweet new built-in you'll be building for your wedding china and hummel figurines


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Might be tomorrow, might be a few years down the road but this will come back to bite you, big time. Usually is included with something you did 10 years back that you forgot about 10 years ago.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> No joke !
> 
> Out of the blue this morning, my wife turns around and sz to me:
> 
> ...


I'd say you got the OK to open that museum now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I too thought .... musta been a dream ( but you checked )
then @vadsy hit it on the head ( or very close )
and @Electraglide put the nails in the coffin .... ( been there one time too many )

of course, only time will tell... hoping 4 the best 4 U.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

She’s cheating on you.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Diablo said:


> She’s cheating on you.


Best thing my ex ever did for me, but that's a whole other thread.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> I too thought .... musta been a dream ( but you checked )
> then @vadsy hit it on the head ( or very close )
> and @Electraglide put the nails in the coffin .... ( been there one time too many )
> 
> of course, only time will tell... hoping 4 the best 4 U.


It's cheaper to rent.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> She’s cheating on you.


I wanna hit "like" cause I laughed pretty hard when I read this... but I don't want it to look like I _actually_ agree with your theory.... it's complicated.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I often speak highly of my (current) wife. She loves music, and asks me to play all the time. She has basically relinquished any ownership of our basement. It is essentially a gigantic guitar/music/darts/sports haven. She's totally OK with it, as long as it is tidy. 

But you sir... a wife that suggests "main-floor-living-space" for gear?? Unheard of! 

Consensus: Frenchy wins!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Diablo said:


> She’s cheating on you.


LMAO...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I often speak highly of my (current) wife. She loves music, and asks me to play all the time. She has basically relinquished any ownership of our basement. It is essentially a gigantic guitar/music/darts/sports haven. She's totally OK with it, as long as it is tidy.
> 
> But you sir... a wife that suggests "main-floor-living-space" for gear?? Unheard of!
> 
> Consensus: Frenchy wins!


The basement is now so crowded that she feels bad for me !


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> I'd say you got the OK to open that museum now.


Speaking of museum - there is Marshall museum in Germany:













Marshall Amp Museum Germany


Home




marshall-forever.de





once when this hell of covid is over - perhaps you can do something like that?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I pinched myself 3 times !!! It was real !!!


Well, in that case, I dare you to show her this:








Welcome to Nerdville: Inside Joe Bonamassa's Home Collection


Joe Bonamassa's guitar collection is the stuff of legend. For the first time ever, Joe takes a camera crew on an inside tour of his home, studio and gear.




interact.reverb.com




And, does she have a sister???


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Lola said:


> Significant others can be pretty amazing. I wouldn’t have my PRS if it were not for my husband.


Has it come yet?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Significant others can be pretty amazing. I wouldn’t have my PRS if it were not for my husband.


For sure. My 335 was the first gift my (now) fiancee every gave me.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> No joke !
> 
> Out of the blue this morning, my wife turns around and sz to me:
> 
> ...


If this is true then congrats to you and I’m happy for you. If it’s not then...well good joke my man... ha ha.......ha?


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

My guess is once your gear in place she will ask for a walk-in


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Might be tomorrow, might be a few years down the road but this will come back to bite you, big time. Usually is included with something you did 10 years back that you forgot about 10 years ago.


Well I have been reading your posts for a couple years and I am only assuming your longest relationship is probably 10 years? I get that you can't see past that and prefer to rent.

Some of of have been in relationships with some great people for 35+ years, she gets me and I get her. like to say we never had a fight or disagreement , not so.

Cheers!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bigboki said:


> Speaking of museum - there is Marshall museum in Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of those look brand new ! thats too clean...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

DavidP said:


> Well, in that case, I dare you to show her this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sisters !!! Thats a good thing or else I might get myself in trouble !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Johnny Spune said:


> If this is true then congrats to you and I’m happy for you. If it’s not then...well good joke my man... ha ha.......ha?


Its true ! Even put up the adds for the chairs and all !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

David's gas station said:


> My guess is once your gear in place she will ask for a walk-in


Already gave her one !!! I treat her like a Princess.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Well I have been reading your posts for a couple years and I am only assuming your longest relationship is probably 10 years? I get that you can't see past that and prefer to rent.
> 
> Some of of have been in relationships with some great people for 35+ years, she gets me and I get her. like to say we never had a fight or disagreement , not so.
> 
> Cheers!


First mirage was 3 years. Second if you include living together and married was 19 1/2 year. Third was 13 and a half years. There were some short terms in there and some rentals. Seems funny that shortly after I went inside one of my 3rd ex's boyfriend's came onto the scene. I've been in relationships with some great people for more than 55 years.....just not with the same one person all the time. I know people my age who've never been married. Some who've never been in a long term relationship. No big deal.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I would be suspicious.

If my wife insisted on moving gear upstairs, it would be only to make it easier for her to shove it out the door.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Tone Chaser said:


> I would be suspicious.
> 
> If my wife insisted on moving gear upstairs, it would be only to make it easier for her to shove it out the door.


Spider senses start tingling when there is a request of the inventory of your gear with appraisal values.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> She’s cheating on you.


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> I would be suspicious.
> 
> If my wife insisted on moving gear upstairs, it would be only to make it easier for her to shove it out the door.


LMAO...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Spider senses start tingling when there is a request of the inventory of your gear with appraisal values.


She has brought that up several times in the past. I have a detailed list of all my gear with estimates and web links to verify value should anything happen to me !

You are never too prepared !!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> She’s cheating on you.


was my very first thought



ezcomes said:


> Has it come yet?


----------

